

Gamedev Weekly - louisstow
http://gamedevweekly.com

======
hdivider
Cool - signed up. The shrill colours almost made me close the page
immediately, but maybe that's just me. =)

Glad to see genuinely interesting articles there (good mix of technical &
'qualitative' stuff), instead of the usual 'anything goes' list of gamedev
topics.

